# work around for bad power button



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm trying to mitigate a broken power button. The phone always automatically turns on whenever the battery is inserted. It doesn't respond to having the button pressed at all. The only way to get the phone out of sleep is to plug in usb cord (or receive call or text). There's a widget which will put it to sleep so that isn't a problem. My question is, if I hack up a micro usb and short the charging pins and plug it in will that make the phone think it's being charged so it will come out of sleep?


----------

